# Petland (Poco) fish sale flyer Jan 10-19



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I just came across this flyer on Facebook and figured I would share it. Petland, Poco is having a sale on all tropical fish from Jan 10-19. Worth going down there to check out what they have. I know they just brought in some African's from Spencer Jacks and some other fresh water species 

https://www.facebook.com/PetlandPortCoquitlam/posts/574401399306098:0

or

http://i40.tinypic.com/2z8ri9w.jpg


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Anyone go down there yet? Get any sweet deals? My tank is full. Otherwise id be stocking up on fish


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

no, i just like it when people post weekly sales and stuff, its usefull


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

If my chequeing wasn't empty and my savings dwindling $1500 monthly I'd be all over it. Man life's tough lol.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm heading down there at 2 today to see if I can snag a couple jalo reefs.

I mentioned before their prices on fish were great but their big good quality colored male peacocks were are little pricey. If you apply this 50% off sale the prices on those larger peacocks are awesome especially when you consider the quality.

The bicolor 500's looked really nice. I would be all over one if I had not purchased a juvenile from charles a few weeks back. If anyones swinging in around that time I will be the weirdo with my nose 1" away from the tanks trying to pick out a male lol.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

See ya there Kian!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Im also one of the weirdos with my nose glued to the glass at LFS. I thought that was normal in African collecting 



mikeross said:


> I'm heading down there at 2 today to see if I can snag a couple jalo reefs.
> 
> I mentioned before their prices on fish were great but their big good quality colored male peacocks were are little pricey. If you apply this 50% off sale the prices on those larger peacocks are awesome especially when you consider the quality.
> 
> The bicolor 500's looked really nice. I would be all over one if I had not purchased a juvenile from charles a few weeks back. If anyones swinging in around that time I will be the weirdo with my nose 1" away from the tanks trying to pick out a male lol.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

It is normal I do it, just not normal to those with out the bug haha


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

any Aulonocara (Rubescens) ?


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Just got back, awesome prices and great quality fish. Bought 3 jalo reefs for $8 each, male venustus showing amazing color @ 3" for $15, male eureka $9 and a victorian cichlid with tons of color for $8... believe is a hap sp44.

Those bi colors are showing some nice color now that they had a few days to relax in their temporary homes... with the sale they are less then $40. There is one large red peacock, forgot the type, that looks really good. With the sale it works out to less than $25. I might go back for him lol.

Pm kim before heading down and make sure shes working... She knows her stuff and is quick at catching fish


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice to meet a lot of BCA members in person today! Thanks for coming  PM me with any questions you have.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

mikeross said:


> Just got back, awesome prices and great quality fish. Bought 3 jalo reefs for $8 each, male venustus showing amazing color @ 3" for $15, male eureka $9 and a victorian cichlid with tons of color for $8... believe is a hap sp44.
> 
> Those bi colors are showing some nice color now that they had a few days to relax in their temporary homes... with the sale they are less then $40. There is one large red peacock, forgot the type, that looks really good. With the sale it works out to less than $25. I might go back for him lol.
> 
> Pm kim before heading down and make sure shes working... She knows her stuff and is quick at catching fish


Thanks for all the updates. Stock up while you can!!!!

Good work Petland on the sale and thanks again Kim for bringing in nice Africans for all US African junkies


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Caved in and bought a BiColor. The males are priced accordingly for their size and quality. Kudos to Kim for selecting show quality fish..


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

MOLOTO said:


> Caved in and bought a BiColor. The males are priced accordingly for their size and quality. Kudos to Kim for selecting show quality fish..


The bi color is one of my favorites  Mines from fairdeals. You will enjoy him


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

can't wait to see what comes in on the next order :bigsmile:


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Pics! pics! pics! Guys this reading only stuff is too much and I haven't been by yet !


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet! I'm going to stop by tomorrow to visit, I'd some amanos.


----------

